# ⚹✧ Muromame's Gallery ✧⚹



## muromame (Feb 5, 2015)

- going to be edited later -

for updates please look at the newest post


----------



## buuunii (Feb 5, 2015)

*Ref:*





*Which style?:* detailed
*Animal Crossing look?:* No ^^


----------



## pengutango (Feb 5, 2015)

Ref: *Eliana:* *[x]*
Which style?: detailed
Animal Crossing look?: No (updated this since I saw your reply to bunnii)

EDIT: I think I might change my ref, but yeah... And I was wondering can we order more than 1 at a time? And is there anything you aren't willing to draw? Like is armor out of the question or it depends on what it is?

EDIT 2: Updated my ref.


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 5, 2015)

OMG THESE ARE CUTE! Do you take RLCs???


----------



## muromame (Feb 5, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Ref:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright  I'll start after i've got your payment
It means if you want it to have the Animal Crossing style (triangle nose etc)


----------



## kesttang (Feb 5, 2015)

Ref: http://imgur.com/Qac94lg
Which style?: Simple
Animal Crossing look?: Yes

Can you draw her with Gaston? I'll pay 100 BTB extra if you can. It adds up to 300 BTB.


----------



## buuunii (Feb 5, 2015)

muromame said:


> Alright  I'll start after i've got your payment
> It means if you want it to have the Animal Crossing style (triangle nose etc)



Oh no, I'd like anime eyes and stuff like the 3rd Chibi in the spoiker owo;;
Also can we order more than one?


----------



## muromame (Feb 5, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Ref: https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7377/16177791150_5a9ef1b252_o.png
> Which style?: detailed
> Animal Crossing look?: No (updated this since I saw your reply to bunnii)
> 
> EDIT: I think I might change my ref, but yeah... And I was wondering can we order more than 1 at a time? And is there anything you aren't willing to draw? Like is armor out of the question or it depends on what it is?



Added you to the list 
Just one character per slot and i'm fine with drawing anything.
Should i wait until you change your ref?




kesttang said:


> Ref: http://imgur.com/Qac94lg
> Which style?: Simple
> Animal Crossing look?: Yes
> 
> Can you draw her with Gaston? I'll pay 100 BTB extra if you can. It adds up to 300 BTB.



Sure i can and i added you to the list


----------



## pengutango (Feb 5, 2015)

muromame said:


> Added you to the list
> Just one character per slot and i'm fine with drawing anything.
> Should i wait until you change your ref?



That's perfectly fine. Pretty good chance of me coming back for more later on.  

OMG really?! Yay!  Thank you!! I always have trouble finding people willing to draw armor of any sort... /shot (my fault too since I wanted them to wear it.... XP) Anyway... yeah, in that case, I will be updating my ref in a lil while. I'll send payment over after I update it.


----------



## oreo (Feb 5, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> OMG THESE ARE CUTE! Do you take RLCs???


I'm wondering the same thing too! Your art is lovely. c:


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 5, 2015)

Omfgggg, I can't believe I missed your slots x'D Your art is so amazing, asdfghjkl. I will be stalking this thread for when a slot is available <333


----------



## muromame (Feb 5, 2015)

milkbae said:


> I'm wondering the same thing too! Your art is lovely. c:



I don't know what that is ;-;
and thank you!


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 5, 2015)

muromame said:


> I don't know what that is ;-;
> and thank you!



RLCs = real life commissions, meaning they'd pay you real money for your art >v<


----------



## muromame (Feb 5, 2015)

Kammeh said:


> RLCs = real life commissions, meaning they'd pay you real money for your art >v<


Ohh i see, thank you. Yeah i would do that. But first i need some monies for AC related stuff


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 5, 2015)

Your art it's so cute ;3; I'll be looking for a slot next time you have them open! ^ ^


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 5, 2015)

Really nice work! : ) Your art style is adorable. I'll keep an eye out for slots to reopen.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 5, 2015)

AUGH im so sad i missed this qvq your art is wonderful, cant wait till its open again~~~


----------



## muromame (Feb 5, 2015)

..


----------



## pengutango (Feb 5, 2015)

Just wanted to let you know I updated my ref.  I can give you a few other pics, including a better view of her markings, if you need them. Just let me know and I can add that in or PM you, whichever you prefer. I'll send over the bells now too. Oh! And I completely forgot to ask, but would it be possible for you to send me a larger size of the finished image?


----------



## sej (Feb 5, 2015)

Hii! C:
Just a question, do you take acnl bells/items, do you have a wishlist? Do you have dreamies?
I need your art! Your art is amazing!!


----------



## muromame (Feb 5, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Just wanted to let you know I updated my ref.  I can give you a few other pics, including a better view of her markings, if you need them. Just let me know and I can add that in or PM you, whichever you prefer. I'll send over the bells now too. Oh! And I completely forgot to ask, but would it be possible for you to send me a larger size of the finished image?



Yes to everything and a PM would be nice 



Sej said:


> Hii! C:
> Just a question, do you take acnl bells/items, do you have a wishlist? Do you have dreamies?
> I need your art! Your art is amazing!!


Not yet, but soon and thank you very much


----------



## sej (Feb 5, 2015)

muromame said:


> Yes to everything and a PM would be nice
> 
> 
> Not yet, but soon and thank you very much



Okay! c:
I neeeeeed your art! <3333


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 5, 2015)

your art is gorgeous ;o;; <33 for a sec I felt like I saw your art somewhere before and then I realized I watch you on da haha  

I'll be waiting for slots 
*sets up tent*


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 5, 2015)

neat stuff ayy, maybe I'll have to keep an eye out myself and not bore you with drawing mayors all the time.


lynn105 said:


> *sets up tent*


You must have alot of tents considering you stalk the art "industry" like no tomorrow :U


----------



## muromame (Feb 5, 2015)

lynn105 said:


> your art is gorgeous ;o;; <33 for a sec I felt like I saw your art somewhere before and then I realized I watch you on da haha
> 
> I'll be waiting for slots
> *sets up tent*



Ahhh thank you. Who are you on DA?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 5, 2015)

muromame said:


> Ahhh thank you. Who are you on DA?



no prob haha and same username :D



Hyogo said:


> You must have alot of tents considering you stalk the art "industry" like no tomorrow :U



o wow ok


----------



## pengutango (Feb 5, 2015)

muromame said:


> Yes to everything and a PM would be nice



Great! Will PM you shortly.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 5, 2015)

Will keep my eye open for new slots : O


----------



## muromame (Feb 7, 2015)

..


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 7, 2015)

Not sure if slots are open or not, but posting form just in case 8'D

Ref: Kairi Amakura - [X]
Which style from above?: Detailed
Animal Crossing style? (triangle nose etc): No, thank you.
Notes: She usually has twin daggers like in other pics I got of her, she is happy-go-lucky, quick to hotheadedness and very loving overall. Another thing is she has the cloth hanging down in front, in back too : ) Also she has quite beautiful, but vicious/sharp sky blue eyes.

If slots aren't open will just leave this here xD


----------



## Alvery (Feb 7, 2015)

Ooh, is this open? If not, just ignore this, please o v o;;

Ref: { x } { x }
Which style from above?: detailed, please! c: Or, might I see some more examples of your sketch style before I decide? 
Animal Crossing style? (triangle nose etc): nope


----------



## buuunii (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't think its open.. //LURKS FOR MORE ANYWAY


----------



## sej (Feb 7, 2015)

Are slots open? If so then here is my form c:

Ref: (x)
Which style from above?: Simple please
Animal Crossing style? (triangle nose etc): No thanks!

Tysm c:


----------



## buuunii (Feb 7, 2015)

*Ref:* more info here





*Which style from above?:* sketch
*Animal Crossing style? (triangle nose etc):* NOPE


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 7, 2015)

Yay, thanks so much : D Sent the TBT and off to bed I go 8'D


----------



## sej (Feb 7, 2015)

Yippee! I got a slot! 
Will send TBT now c:


----------



## muromame (Feb 7, 2015)

Sej said:


> Are slots open? If so then here is my form c:
> 
> Ref: (x)
> Which style from above?: Simple please
> ...



added you to the list 



Alvery said:


> Ooh, is this open? If not, just ignore this, please o v o;;
> 
> Ref: { x } { x }
> Which style from above?: detailed, please! c: Or, might I see some more examples of your sketch style before I decide?
> Animal Crossing style? (triangle nose etc): nope



added you too 



buuunii said:


> Woah if it is then
> 
> *Ref:* more info here
> 
> ...



sorry, full already ;-;


----------



## sej (Feb 7, 2015)

muromame said:


> added you to the list



Tysm! 
Sent TBT as well c:


----------



## buuunii (Feb 7, 2015)

darn! Late by a minute!
Maybe next time ;w;


----------



## Alvery (Feb 7, 2015)

muromame said:


> added you too



Thank you so much!  By the way, the blood on her is completely optional, haha XD Sending TBT now~


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 7, 2015)

I missed it again ;-;


----------



## Emzy (Feb 7, 2015)

OMG WANT SO MUCH

- - - Post Merge - - -

ignore this for now:
Ref:





http://fav.me/d8fkths
Which style from above?: detailed
Animal Crossing style? (triangle nose etc): nty ^7^
(prideful pose plz)


----------



## muromame (Feb 7, 2015)

..


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 7, 2015)

muromame said:


> another sketch example (had to draw it quickly now haha)



Celeste!!!!! I love Celeste...this is so cute!


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 7, 2015)

Ahhh, so cuuute~


----------



## Alvery (Feb 7, 2015)

muromame said:


> another sketch example (had to draw it quickly now haha)



Aww, it's so cute! >v< Geez, your sketches are so refined!  If that's what you call a sketch, I'd really like to see what you call a stick figure, haha XD Also, should I change my order to a sketch, or leave it as it is? I'm tornnn...


----------



## muromame (Feb 7, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Aww, it's so cute! >v< Geez, your sketches are so refined!  If that's what you call a sketch, I'd really like to see what you call a stick figure, haha XD Also, should I change my order to a sketch, or leave it as it is? I'm tornnn...



Thanks ;-;
They're not really sketches haha. I just didn't know what to call them


----------



## Alvery (Feb 7, 2015)

muromame said:


> Thanks ;-;
> They're not really sketches haha. I just didn't know what to call them



Hmm, I think you could call it something like a "painted chibi" style? IDK haha XP Oh, and I've decided - might so change my order from a detailed chibi to a sketch? Thank you~


----------



## pengutango (Feb 7, 2015)

muromame said:


> Done



You already know how much I love it, but yeah.... <3 Thank you again!!

Also, Celeste looks sooo damn cute!! Reminds me how it sucks she doesn't have the observatory anymore in ACNL, like she did in Wild World. D:


----------



## muromame (Feb 7, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Hmm, I think you could call it something like a "painted chibi" style? IDK haha XP Oh, and I've decided - might so change my order from a detailed chibi to a sketch? Thank you~



Good idea, thanks  i'll rename it and sure


----------



## buuunii (Feb 7, 2015)

Ima lose all my money on you


----------



## Alvery (Feb 7, 2015)

muromame said:


> Good idea, thanks  i'll rename it and sure



Yay, thank you! Since I already sent you the payment for a detailed chibi, mind sending back 200TBT? o u o;;


----------



## oreo (Feb 7, 2015)

I am stalking this thread for open slots. ; v ;


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2015)

I know you're closed but I'll leave an order form for future reference if it ever comes to that

*Ref*: Here or Here
*Which style from above?*: Painted Chibi or Simple
*Animal Crossing style?*: Nada (Nope)
*Which currency?*: In-game Bells, whenever you're accepting them, I'm obviously willing to spend 40 Million for the piece if you end up doing some of the more common rates (100 TBT = 10 Million)


----------



## muromame (Feb 7, 2015)

..


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 7, 2015)

muromame said:


> done



That looks soooo cute!! :000


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 7, 2015)

milkbae said:


> I am stalking this thread for open slots. ; v ;



meee toooo


----------



## muromame (Feb 7, 2015)

..


----------



## sej (Feb 7, 2015)

So cute! <3
I can't wait for mine! C:


----------



## buuunii (Feb 7, 2015)

muromame said:


> doneee (really unique OC btw)



Is this a sketch or detailed?


----------



## muromame (Feb 7, 2015)

buuunii said:


> So is this a sketch?
> CUZ that looks hella awesome



no, haha
i renamed it to 'painted chibi'

(my sketches look really messy)


----------



## pengutango (Feb 7, 2015)

Haha, yeah, I was wondering about that too. XD Waayyy too neat to be a sketch. Though... I've seen "sketches"/"doodles" that look like finished pieces. Guess it depends on the person's style or whatever, that determines that I guess. Might look messy to the artist who did it, but lovely to everyone else.


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm confused by all the orders on the last few pages - do you have a waiting list somewhere or were people just posting regardless? I don't want to post an order by mistake if you're not open.


----------



## muromame (Feb 7, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> I'm confused by all the orders on the last few pages - do you have a waiting list somewhere or were people just posting regardless? I don't want to post an order by mistake if you're not open.



Oh sorry
I have no waitlist. I don't like them much ;-;

When i take new orders, there will be this in the threadtitle: '0/3 open' and i make a post saying that it's open again. After that it's first come first served.


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 7, 2015)

muromame said:


> Oh sorry
> I have no waitlist. I don't like them much ;-;
> 
> When i take new orders, there will be this in the threadtitle: '0/3 open' and i make a post saying that it's open again. After that it's first come first served.



Okay, thank you for the clarification! That's the vibe I got, but I figured in 7 pages of replies, I could have missed something important along the way.


----------



## muromame (Feb 7, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Okay, thank you for the clarification! That's the vibe I got, but I figured in 7 pages of replies, I could have missed something important along the way.



I updated the first post, thanks


----------



## buuunii (Feb 7, 2015)

So we can post forms when you post or when the title changes?
Sorry just want to clarify ;w;


----------



## muromame (Feb 7, 2015)

buuunii said:


> So we can post forms when you post or when the title changes?
> Sorry just want to clarify ;w;



Haha, this is getting confusing.

You don't have to post the form again if you did that earlier already. Just say you want a slot after i posted a 'open again' post


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2015)

The words "First come first served" really do sound troubling since you are aware there WILL be stalkers watching and probably won't give the people who've generally been waiting not have a chance at buying your art.

but ech, I can't complain since I don't do art.


----------



## buuunii (Feb 7, 2015)

muromame said:


> Haha, this is getting confusing.
> 
> You don't have to post the form again if you did that earlier already. Just say you want a slot after i posted a 'open again' post



thank you for explaining ;w;
//Forever lurks >:'D


----------



## azukitan (Feb 7, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> The words "First come first served" really do sound troubling since you are aware there WILL be stalkers watching and probably won't give the people who've generally been waiting not have a chance at buying your art.
> 
> but ech, I can't complain since I don't do art.



*boosts your luck stat*

Buying art is like purchasing merchandise on eBay. There are no rules against loitering xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 7, 2015)

muromame said:


> done



AMG she's adorable : O Thank you so much : D


----------



## Alvery (Feb 7, 2015)

muromame said:


> doneee (really unique OC btw)



Like I said in my PM, it's adorable!!  Once again, thank you so much! :> (and thanks for the compliment o w o)


----------



## muromame (Feb 8, 2015)

..


----------



## sej (Feb 8, 2015)

muromame said:


> done



That is too cute!
I am so excited for mine! <3333


----------



## muromame (Feb 18, 2015)

*They are open again! *


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 18, 2015)

Ref: http://sta.sh/22dr34mgngwl
And please draw her with her hair down : ) similar to this please!
Which style from above?: 3, detailed.
Animal Crossing style? (triangle nose etc):
Paying in BTB : ) Paying in IGB, 42 million.


----------



## muromame (Feb 18, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> Ref: http://sta.sh/22dr34mgngwl
> Which style from above?: 3, detailed.
> Animal Crossing style? (triangle nose etc):
> Paying in BTB : )



I don't accept BTB anymore. Only RLC and IGB ;-;


----------



## azukitan (Feb 18, 2015)

No more BTB option? Time for me to convert my forum bells then :'3

Ref: [x]
Which style from above?: Detailed
Which currency?: IG bells
Animal Crossing style? (triangle nose etc): No, ty :>


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 18, 2015)

muromame said:


> I don't accept BTB anymore. Only RLC and IGB ;-;



Oops, I can pay in IGB : )


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 18, 2015)

>Viewing thread
>Looking to see if BTB was accepted
>Already has two new posts

my luck & timing = null


----------



## azukitan (Feb 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> >Viewing thread
> >Looking to see if BTB was accepted
> >Already has two new posts
> 
> my luck & timing = null



GG

No, not really. Gomen ;o;


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 18, 2015)

I missed it again x3


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 18, 2015)

OMG missed it! Subscriptions just do not help me ;-;


----------



## buuunii (Feb 18, 2015)

I lurked for a week and nothing! //sobs


----------



## kyukon (Feb 18, 2015)

Posting for reference~


----------



## oreo (Feb 18, 2015)

aghhhhh i missed the open slots, dang aha
i'm dying to buy a rlc from you, i hope you do couples ; w ;


----------



## muromame (Feb 21, 2015)

*Open again. RLC only this time *


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh I cant do RLC ;;
Good luck!


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 21, 2015)

muromame said:


> *Open again. RLC only this time *



Ahh ahh what do I do, what do I do???!!?!?!? >.<


----------



## buuunii (Feb 21, 2015)

damn...


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 21, 2015)

Good luck with your RLC!

And don't feel bad about taking them. Artists need support, too.


----------



## muromame (Feb 21, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Good luck with your RLC!
> 
> And don't feel bad about taking them. Artists need support, too.



Why would i feel bad? I don't need bells or TBT atm and i don't do free art


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 21, 2015)

muromame said:


> Why would i feel bad? I don't need bells or TBT atm and i don't do free art



I meant in regards to if anyone tries to make you feel guilty about it. As I've seen happen elsewhere on the forum and have had people try to guilt me for it. It was just a sentiment from one commission artist to the next. I should have been more clear, though. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Dulcettie (Feb 21, 2015)

Ref: 



Spoiler



Ref 1
Ref 2
Back


Which style from above?: Detailed
Animal Crossing style? (triangle nose etc): Yes
Could you use this skin color please?

Am I allowed to buy two at a time? If so, then I'd also like the Painted Chibi style with the same refs. If not, when can I buy a second one?


----------



## muromame (Feb 21, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> I meant in regards to if anyone tries to make you feel guilty about it. As I've seen happen elsewhere on the forum and have had people try to guilt me for it. It was just a sentiment from one commission artist to the next. I should have been more clear, though. Sorry for the confusion!



Oh i see, sorry



Dulcettie said:


> Ref:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep you can. I'll send you the details


----------



## tobi! (Feb 21, 2015)

need to work on lurking skills


----------



## muromame (Feb 25, 2015)

...


----------



## muromame (Jan 30, 2017)

*My shop is open again now >> *
⚹✧ Muromame's Shop ✧⚹ [OPEN 2 Slots]


----------

